# fleabay strikes again...



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Once again..
At least I wasn't winning.. :lol: 
 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6987207405 

Scott


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*and again*

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6987206819


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*and again*

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6987206288


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*and again...*

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6987208153


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

looks like somebody offered something on the side outside of Ebay for the whole lot?

Jim


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

or the guy was selling his diecast only and really did goof?


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

The guy got all of his stuff yanked because of new rules... can't limit options of Paypal in listing. He said he would take paypal but only if it was from a checking account (no credit cards). Since wee-pay owns paypal they call the shots. 

Jeff


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

jack0fall said:


> The guy got all of his stuff yanked because of new rules... can't limit options of Paypal in listing. He said he would take paypal but only if it was from a checking account (no credit cards). Since wee-pay owns paypal they call the shots.
> 
> Jeff


 Yeah, someone on another slot board was just complaining about this... apparently they've started cracking down...

--rick


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> Yeah, someone on another slot board was just complaining about this... apparently they've started cracking down...
> 
> --rick


I haven't been nailed "YET" but I do take Credit cards I just make it plain the buyer if they choose to use this will pay the service charge ( 3%) I wonder how long before they go thats bad..lol...

Coach


----------



## nick danger (Apr 7, 2002)

Not a smart move, Coach51.

I'm not picking on you, but what you are doing is illegal on Ebay and in the retail world.

Taking credit cards is part of doing business. The seller takes the 3% hit as part of the cost of doing business.

When EBAY catches up with you, and they WILL, you could get banned.

For what it's worth.

Nick Danger


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Taken credit cards is part of doing business, but to most regular guys posting a few things here and there on fleabay, it shouldn't be a problem as long as your up front with the buyer "paypal purchases add 3% for fees" is up front enough that there shouldn't be a problem. if they dont want to pay, they dont have to bid. Now if your hitting them with the charge After the sale, there will be problems.
when I can start getting refunds from the goverment for every household bill I have (hence, home business) THEN tell me I can't charge a service fee.
paypal/fleabay are getting so greedy lately it's unreal.
BTW, I do accept paypal, and dont charge anymore for it, just thought I would add my 2 cents.


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> Taken credit cards is part of doing business, but to most regular guys posting a few things here and there on fleabay, it shouldn't be a problem as long as your up front with the buyer "paypal purchases add 3% for fees" is up front enough that there shouldn't be a problem. if they dont want to pay, they dont have to bid. Now if your hitting them with the charge After the sale, there will be problems.
> when I can start getting refunds from the goverment for every household bill I have (hence, home business) THEN tell me I can't charge a service fee.
> paypal/fleabay are getting so greedy lately it's unreal.
> BTW, I do accept paypal, and dont charge anymore for it, just thought I would add my 2 cents.


Yknow I find it funny.... e bay has TONS of bad sellers that are still on e bay, but the minute you try to stop getting hammered by 3%, which hits THEIR books, they start acting like the true defenders of injustice..of their pocketbooks....

Actually E bay has ALWAYS, or near always, had a policy of not allowing fees for using paypal, such as the 3% people sometimes ask of bidders

Although the whole not allowing to limit types of paypal transactions is new on me, but I found it in their rules...Cute.

But Don't want to get hit with 3% fees? Then tell bidders you only take bidpay, which puts the charges in the bidders court, the fees, of course, are more obnoxious on Bidpay then paypal. 
The 3% fee might not be fair, but there are ways around it, such as using other methods of payment... 
Take only Money Orders but again the majority of bidders like paypal as it is easier to deal with.
I used to be mad at the whole thing...until I realized it isn't worth getting worked up over.. 
Until someone finally stands up to e bay and opens up another online auction (good luck) OR the Govt hits e bay with AntiTrust as now they are forcing people to eat fees for using Paypal, which THEY own.

TECHNICALLY you can include such things in Shipping and handling..as long as they are not obscenely high handling fees.
I sometimes add a dollar to the Handling fee for such things. (Which isn't alot but it helps recoupe a bit.)

Ill admit, at first I thought alot of people were complaining for no good reason, but NOW I get it..Shame on 'e' bay (apparently 'e' for Extortion)
Extortbay has a nice ring to it....


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

nick danger said:


> Not a smart move, Coach51.
> 
> I'm not picking on you, but what you are doing is illegal on <a href=http://www.dpbolvw.net/click-1606754-2202639 target=_blank>eBay</a><img src=http://www.awltovhc.com/image-1606754-2202639 width=1 height=1 border=0> and in the retail world.
> 
> ...



Hmm one thing it is not illegal to charge back fees in retail as long as you advertise as such, Most of my wholesellers tell us upfront that we pay for credit card transactions ( 4.5% in some places) What ebay does I doubt is legal and I agree someone should look into antitrust laws. But I really couldn't care if they booted me I don't sell enough to get my panties in a knot I just do it to fund my slot habit now lol..But Bidpay may be become the defacto method of payment in the future if the rates keep going up a 10 dollar slot car now costs you about 90 cents to list 75 cents to sell and factor in the 3.5 % paypal charges to accpt the credit card plus regular paypal fees another bucks it seems hardly worth it now does it? 

Coach


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

> a 10 dollar slot car now costs you about 90 cents to list 75 cents to sell and factor in the 3.5 % paypal charges to accpt the credit card plus regular paypal fees another bucks it seems hardly worth it now does it?


 
Yeah, anymore it is pretty worthless to sell anything on the Bay for $10 or less..
That I have to agree with.
But on the otherhand if I was running the Bay I would think it was pretty worthless to offer all those auctions with those low amounts. So I guess it works both ways...  
Scott


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Accepting Paypal has increased the amounts I get for my items and many of my buyers pay immediately. Then I can ship the stuff next day and not worry about waiting for payment, driving to the bank, waiting for checks and even MOs (they can be stopped also) to clear. Paypal is worth the cost in my opinion.


----------



## nick danger (Apr 7, 2002)

Ill admit, at first I thought alot of people were complaining for no good reason, but NOW I get it..Shame on 'e' bay (apparently 'e' for Extortion)
Extortbay has a nice ring to it....

What???

I don't understand this kind of thinking.

Compare Ebay, Paypal and all their related costs to a brick and mortar retail store.
Let's see, rent, utilities, insurance, advertising all cost money. This is BEFORE you sell anything!

Explain again how Ebay is ripping sellers off? The small fees are well worth getting millions of eyes on your items 24/7.

I've been buying and selling on Ebay for almost 10 years. I've gotten very good deals when I buy and my sales dollars are very good when I sell. In fact, Ebay sales paid for a week in NC's Outer Banks last summer. All of it. House rental, food, gas, etc.

I love Ebay.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

micyou03 said:


> Accepting Paypal has increased the amounts I get for my items and many of my buyers pay immediately. Then I can ship the stuff next day and not worry about waiting for payment, driving to the bank, waiting for checks and even MOs (they can be stopped also) to clear. Paypal is worth the cost in my opinion.


OH YES!!.. I have to agree with this 100 percent. It's same thing for me that I started accepting paypal like a year ago and I noticed a big difference.

Wes


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

Truth be told...I won't bid on an auction unless the seller ACCEPTS paypal. Buying, making them out & sending money orders really got to be a hassle.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I only purchase E-Bay items from vendors who accept PayPal.

I have absolutely no problem with E-Bay. They have built a highly successful company that's insanely simple in principle yet so perfectly suited for the online medium. Anyone who wants to take on E-Bay has zero barriers to entry. They don't own any oil fields or control a natural or man-made resource or get handouts, subsidies, or protection from the government. All they have is their popularity. Popularity does not make a monopoly. If you don't like E-Bay, don't use it.


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

2 things, one everyone I know and mean everyone who takes paypal has been burned. At least once, sometimes more, and some for pretty good amounts. Ebay simply tells these people they have been scammed and the guy is a ghost and thats that.


And two, we know the guy who invented paypal and eventually sold it to ebay. He is rich as hell naturally, and is/was competing in the X-planes race to space and attempting to start his own private launch vehicle company.

I don't want to say too much, but basically it can be assumed that the sale was a joy. It is fraud ridden and I don't think its use is secure on the comings or goings of funds. The only thing between you and a scam is time and frequency of use.


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

nick danger said:


> I've gotten very good deals when I buy and my sales dollars are very good when I sell. In fact,eBay sales paid for a week in NC's Outer Banks last summer. All of it. House rental, food, gas, etc.
> 
> I love<a href="http://www.jdoqocy.com/click-1606754-2202639" target="_top" > eBay! </a>
> <img src="http://www.awltovhc.com/image-1606754-2202639" width="1" height="1" border="0">


It is really EASY to say you love e Bay when they are paying for your vacations.. 
It is nice to see e bay doing things like that for everyone..ohhh wait, THEY DONT ( have any of you guys gotten your invites yet? Mine must be lost in the mail)... So we see WHERE the 3.5% percent is going..to pay to take you guys out to lunch.. That just Validates my point!

(Nice governmental way to look at things...'Since they took me out for the week everything must be peachy')

Look, I use e Bay, but I honestly think it is wrong for e Bay to demand you take Credit card payments, that means having to get a different account (or upgrade one) and they get to hit you for an additional 3.5% in additional to auction fees..Sorry I just don't think that is right.

Im tired or getting nickel and dimed by e Bay especially when it boils down to e Bay saying if you don't like it don't sell on e Bay when they KNOW there is no competition..If this was Microsoft saying this they would get slapped with about million anti trust lawsuits.....

I have sold a bunch of stuff on e Bay and I have a premier acct, and get the 3.5 hammer..Doesn't really bug me, until the final bids of my auctions get above 100 bucks...Then it starts to be seen...

Part of my beef with e Bay is e bays priorities in slapping people immediately for not taking All forms of paypal payment, but since the bad traders are not really hurting us we can let people with 1000's of bad feedbacks stay on e Bay and continue to be bad traders, c'mon everyone how many complaints have you made to e bay regarding bad members and been met with silence and you check the account of the offender to find they are still on e bay and still selling??.
I mean if they are really doing this to upgrade their services they Id like to see some real action and clamp down on bad traders, but has that happened?? Doesn't look like it.

It is the principle of the thing; I don't like it when a company does something you don't like then tells you to deal with it as there are no other auction sites that compare to e Bay..I have had the same thing done to me by Microsoft, Big OIL, and phone companies, and I don't like getting shafted by another 800 lb gorilla.

Sorry if I offend or upset anyone with my ranting..But Im tired of people trying to defend e Bay in one breath about how they should be able to do this, then explain why they feel that way, that e Bay is taking them out on vacation for the week, basically making it sound like they want to keep getting their perks so why fight the fee increase? Does this make sense to anyone else??
Matt


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> Popularity does not make a monopoly. If you don't like E-Bay, don't use it.


Yeah..Microsoft says the same thing about their Software..YEAY Woohoo! Lets get more vacations for the Powersellers!!!Woohoo!!!!

Nevermind the people who made e Bay popular..Who needs em, we feed the sheep every year in weekly vacations and let bad traders stay on our site to take advantage of people...
Woohoo!!!
All we have to do it keep the sheep happy!!!!
Pretty soon we will be able to charge everyone with a Yearly fee for the PRIVILIAGE of using OUR e Bay, and people will THANK us for this woohoo!!!!

Sorry all, maybe it is the Decongestant making me edgy, and sadly, I have to use e bay and paypal to sell my stuff. Why? Cause no one else uses anything else, bidpay is a joke, basically telling Bidders to pay for their payment is useless!!!
All I can say, I guess, is get prepared to be bent over even more by them, cause no one wants to take on e bay and their fees are just going to continue to climb...

Matt


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Mad Matt, nick danger did not have his vacation paid for by ebay. He is talking about what he did with the money he made from selling things. I don't see what point is validated.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> Yeah..Microsoft says the same thing about their Software


The situation with Microsoft is entirely different. Microsoft conspired with the major PC hardware manufacturers and twisted arms to make it nearly impossible for them to ship PC systems that didn't have Microsoft's operating systems bundled. This effectively gave Microsoft control over the platform itself. That was an enormous barrier to entry for any other operating system ever getting on the PC platform. E-Bay on the other hand has zero control over the platform - the Internet. Anyone with the right business plan and financial backing can try to exploit the Internet platform just like E-Bay has done. In fact, tens of thousands of companies and billions and billions of investor dollars went after this apparently lucrative market in the late 90s and ballooned up the US economy to unheard of heights. Then it burst and few survivors were left in the rubble. One of the survivors is E-Bay, only because they came up with a business model that not only exploits the Internet but could only exist because of the Internet. E-Bay doesn't artificially control the platform or conspire to keep out anyone else from entering the market. Sure, E-Bay's huge popularity would make most anyone who wants to take them on say "why bother?" but everyone knows that they have weaknesses and if someone can exploit their weaknesses they may have a shot at taking away some of E-Bay's business. Since everyone seems to be an expert at identifying the many problems with E-Bay ... hey, why not take a shot at knocking them down?


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I have had no prolems with ebay or Paypal. Its been 3 1/2 years 636 transactions and 498 FB with a rating of 100%. I just feel that for the 3.5% plus the %5.25 on the final value it is worth it because if I tried to sell my stuff through a newspaper, Tag sale or flea market. I might as well give it away or through it away, like I did with all the slots and trains I had as a kid. You guys know how much you pay for these items at flea markets and tag sales. Its practicaly free at those places. For a while I was buying at flea markets and tag sales and selling the stuff on ebay for a profit. I still don't mind paying the fees. Why should I get these services for nothing?


----------



## nick danger (Apr 7, 2002)

Hey Mad Man, you aren't making any sense at all. You haven't made one valid point in all the ranting you've been doing. Ebay isn't holding a gun to your head. If you don't like Ebay, don't use it!

Listen to Micyou03 & AFXToo. They 'get it'. You could learn something from taking a Business course at your local community college. It wouldn't cost much and you would benefit greatly. 

After you finish the course, then we can have a intelligent debate on the pros and cons of Ebay.

And by the way, Ebay didn't 'give' me a vacation. I earned it thru my sales on their site. If you would have read my post, I think I made that very clear.

Good luck to you. You need it.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I agree with Micyou 100% And I HAVE NEVER BEEN BURNED BY PASYPAL. In fact PAYPAL has gotten one or two sellers off their but when I complained to them about non shipment. You just have to make sure you log your complaint before the 30 days which is easy to do when you pay imidiatley with PAYPAL. If I don't hav ethe item in my hand in two weeks or a shipment confirmation I complain.

Roger Corrie


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Apparently "The Hankster" gets some money from e Bay advertising here, judging by how the PITA script keeps making a link with every e Bay word mentioned here.

PLEASE TURN OFF THE AUTO-E BAY LINK SCRIPTING!!! Or make it so our text window doesn't get hosed when we proof read our topics. PLEASE HANK! It sucks royal!  

Thanks!


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

vaBcHRog said:


> *SNIP* And I HAVE NEVER BEEN BURNED BY PASYPAL. In fact PAYPAL has gotten one or two sellers off their but when I complained to them about non shipment. *SNIP*
> Roger Corrie


I was hosed once by a seller.. And PayPal response was "the seller has closed their account, sorry..." or something along those lines...
But another time PayPal came through for me. A seller had sent me something that had been broken in shipment. And PayPal forced their hand for a refund.
The bad part of that is it almost took 3 months from when the complaint was filed to get the refund... Way too long...
Scott


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

nick danger said:


> Hey Mad Man, you aren't making any sense at all. You haven't made one valid point in all the ranting you've been doing.You don't like<a href="http://www.jdoqocy.com/click-1606754-2202639" target="_top" > eBay! </a>
> <img src="http://www.awltovhc.com/image-1606754-2202639" width="1" height="1" border="0"> don't use it!
> 
> Listen to Micyou03 & AFXToo. They 'get it'. You could learn something from taking a Business course at your local community college. It wouldn't cost much and you would benefit greatly.
> ...


Point taken and I apologize it appeared that you were remarking that<a href="http://www.jdoqocy.com/click-1606754-2202639" target="_top" > eBay! </a>
<img src="http://www.awltovhc.com/image-1606754-2202639" width="1" height="1" border="0">! took you somewhere in your post, sorry I misread that.


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> The situation with Microsoft is entirely different. Microsoft conspired with the major PC hardware manufacturers and twisted arms to make it nearly impossible for them to ship PC systems that didn't have Microsoft's operating systems bundled. This effectively gave Microsoft control over the platform itself. That was an enormous barrier to entry for any other operating system ever getting on the PC platform. E-Bay on the other hand has zero control over the platform - the Internet. Anyone with the right business plan and financial backing can try to exploit the Internet platform just like E-Bay has done. In fact, tens of thousands of companies and billions and billions of investor dollars went after this apparently lucrative market in the late 90s and ballooned up the US economy to unheard of heights. Then it burst and few survivors were left in the rubble. One of the survivors is E-Bay, only because they came up with a business model that not only exploits the Internet but could only exist because of the Internet. E-Bay doesn't artificially control the platform or conspire to keep out anyone else from entering the market. Sure, E-Bay's huge popularity would make most anyone who wants to take them on say "why bother?" but everyone knows that they have weaknesses and if someone can exploit their weaknesses they may have a shot at taking away some of E-Bay's business. Since everyone seems to be an expert at identifying the many problems with E-Bay ... hey, why not take a shot at knocking them down?


Point taken, Eating humble pie for Lunch today....
Sorry, I have heard the exact phrase of 'you don't like it, don't use it' from Microsoft and I don't think everyone should have a sheepish attitude of it otherwise it might get out of control.


----------

